# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Syndroom van Marfan - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Inleiding*
Het syndroom van Marfan is een erfelijke aandoening waarbij het bindweefsel wordt aangetast. Aangezien bindweefsel in het hele lichaam voorkomt, kan het syndroom van Marfan veel organen en orgaansystemen aantasten, waaronder het skelet, de ogen, het hart en de bloedvaten. Het syndroom van Marfan komt bij mensen van alle rassen voor en zowel bij mannen als vrouwen. Het komt voor bij twee op de tienduizend mensen. In Nederland kennen we ongeveer 1500 patiënten, dat wil zeggen patiënten met herkenbare afwijkingen.

*Oorzaak*
Het syndroom van Marfan wordt veroorzaakt door een afwijking in het gen dat de structuur bepaalt van een eiwit met de naam fibrilline - een belangrijk onderdeel van het bindweefsel. Door deze genafwijking is de stofwisseling van het bindweefsel verstoord.
De afwijking is autosomaal dominant. Dit houdt in dat de helft van de kinderen van wie een van de ouders het syndroom van Marfan heeft, de aandoening erft, hoewel de stoornis vaak pas later in het leven wordt vastgesteld.
Niet altijd is de oorzaak echter familiair bepaald. In dertig procent van de gevallen ontstaat de aandoening ten gevolge van een nieuwe genafwijking (mutatie).

*Verschijnselen*
De ernst van de verschijnselen van de aandoening verschilt van persoon tot persoon en neemt toe naarmate de patiënt ouder wordt.
Vrijwel altijd zijn er afwijkingen in het skelet, in de ogen en in hart en bloedvaten. Mensen met het syndroom van Marfan zijn erg lang en slank. Hun armen, benen, vingers en tenen kunnen in verhouding langer zijn dan de rest van het lichaam. Hun vingers zijn vaak extreem lang, we spreken van arachnodactylie (spinnenvingers). Ze hebben vaak een lang, smal gezicht en een verhoogd gehemelte, waardoor de tanden dicht op elkaar staan. Het borstbeen (sternum) kan naar binnen (pectus excavatum) of naar buiten (pectus carinatum) wijzen, er kan sprake zijn van een abnormale kromming van de wervelkolom (scoliose), en de gewrichten kunnen zeer beweeglijk zijn door het gebrek aan stevigheid van de gewrichtsbanden.

Bij de meeste mensen met het syndroom van Marfan is de lens van één of beide ogen verschoven. Ze lijden vaak aan oogafwijkingen als bijziendheid (myopie), en sommigen ontwikkelen glaucoom (verhoogde druk in de oogbol), of grijze staar (vertroebeling van de ooglens).

Verder is er vaak sprake van afwijkingen aan het hart en de bloedvaten. De klep tussen de linkerkamers van het hart kan vergroot zijn en uitpuilen (mitralisklepprolaps). Deze aandoening kan verschijnselen veroorzaken zoals moeite met ademhalen, snel vermoeid raken, en een zeer snelle of onregelmatige hartslag (hartkloppingen). In de grote slagader (aorta), die bloed vervoert van het hart naar de rest van het lichaam, kan de aortawand zwak zijn en gemakkelijk uitrekken, waardoor de aorta wijder wordt (dilatatie van de aorta). Dit kan er uiteindelijk toe leiden dat de aorta scheurt, wat fataal kan zijn.

Andere, minder vaak voorkomende afwijkingen zijn te vinden in hersenvliezen, huid en longen en buikwand.

* Hersenvliezen: het aangetaste bindweefsel in de hersenen en het ruggenmerg kan het harde hersenvlies (dura mater) verzwakken en uitrekken, waardoor de onderste ruggenwervels worden belast en aangetast. Dit kan licht ongemak of een uitstralende pijn in de buik of benen veroorzaken.
* Huid: mensen met het syndroom van Marfan ontwikkelen ook striae op hun huid, zelfs als hun gewicht niet aan veranderingen onderhevig is.
* Longen: aangetast bindweefsel in de longen kan tot gevolg hebben dat de luchtblaasjes dunner worden, waardoor ze kunnen scheuren en er abnormaal veel lucht in de longen terecht kan komen (spontane pneumothorax).
* Buikwand: door verzwakt bindweefsel van de buik is de kans op het ontwikkelen van een buikwandhernia, groter.

*Diagnose*
De diagnose van het syndroom van Marfan wordt gesteld op basis van de ziektegeschiedenis en informatie over eventuele familieleden die de stoornis hebben.
Meestal wordt de diagnose gesteld op basis van een lichamelijk onderzoek, een beoordeling van het skelet (verhouding tussen de arm/beenlengte en de romplengte), een oogonderzoek en onderzoeken naar de structuur en het functioneren van het hart.
DNA-onderzoek ontwikkelt zich snel, en hoewel het defecte gen nog niet in alle gevallen rechtreeks kan worden gevonden, is het wel mogelijk om met genetisch onderzoek aan te tonen of de familie drager is van de afwijking.

*Behandeling*
Er is vandaag de dag nog geen behandeling voor het syndroom van Marfan. Er zijn wel vele chirurgische en medicamenteuze mogelijkheden om problemen te verhelpen, op oogheelkundig gebied en op het gebied van hart en vaten. Jaarlijkse controles zijn van belang. Bij patiënten bij wie de ogen zijn aangetast, kan het probleem worden verholpen met een bril of contactlenzen, hoewel in sommige gevallen een operatie onvermijdelijk is.
Hoe vroeger een defect aan het hart of de aorta wordt vastgesteld en behandeld, hoe kleiner het risico van levensbedreigende complicaties. Bepaalde hartklepproblemen kunnen worden opgelost met medicijnen, hoewel de meeste patiënten geopereerd moeten worden om een klep te vervangen of de aorta te herstellen. Een operatie aan de aorta moet worden uitgevoerd voordat deze een omvang bereikt waarbij er een groot risico is dat hij scheurt.
Het is ook belangrijk dat mensen met het syndroom van Marfan niet roken, omdat ze al een verhoogd risico op longbeschadiging hebben.

_Bron: www.medicinfo.nl_

----------

